# New pics after lowering



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

I got the car lowered over the Xmas break, something that iv wanted doing since I got the car.

I still need to sort out new spacers for the front and rear to bring the wheels out slightly but overall I'm really pleased with it.


















Extra points for the first to spot the location


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Majorly jealous... deadly motor, sensibly lowered too, good work mate :argie:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Kedlaston Hall!!!!!!!!! Looks nice buddy!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks awesome that buddy :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks very pretty and making me want one very muchly even 5 door. What wheels are those?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks spot on, springs or coilies? Also, like the center caps. What wheels are they, they look familiar?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning looks awesome!


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Amazing car! It's beatyful! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great, loverly motor aswell mate.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Spot on there buddy


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Browser said:


> Kedlaston Hall!!!!!!!!! Looks nice buddy!


Close but no cigar there mate


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Looks very pretty and making me want one very muchly even 5 door. What wheels are those?


Hi pal, thank you, they are Avantgarde m310's

I had to buy centre caps from audi and then have them glued into place by a local company, they did a very good job and I'm going to have to have them redone each time I change the tires. :wall:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I would be happy too, nice result

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That really does look the business, spot on :thumb:


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic but has it effected the ride quality and handling ?


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks Awesome, Tastefully done


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks fantastic but has it effected the ride quality and handling ?


Handling is lovely nice and sharp, the ride is stiffer but I like it that way


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

spye435 said:


> Nope.


A small but profound response, you care to elaborate or we gonna leave it at Nope?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

JMDetailing said:


> Looks spot on, springs or coilies? Also, like the center caps. What wheels are they, they look familiar?


i think the wheels are cades bern , lovely


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahhh that was you at the end of my lawn. Fine chariot Sir 

Looks great lowered now!


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice choice mate, nice sensible stance.

Looks suave!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks superb

location,ermmmm beside a bit of grass and a few trees


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> looks superb
> 
> location,ermmmm beside a bit of grass and a few trees


Thank you,

Right, clue to location - The Dark night is know to frequent this manor :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

absolute said:


> Nice choice mate, nice sensible stance.
> 
> Looks suave!


Thank you, I don't do the whole modding thing I just wanted it a bit more sporty and aggressive looking


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

very tastefully done.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks great, enjoy!

Mentmore Towers?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> Hi pal, thank you, they are Avantgarde m310's
> 
> I had to buy centre caps from audi and then have them glued into place by a local company, they did a very good job and I'm going to have to have them redone each time I change the tires. :wall:


You shouldn't need them redoing when you change tyres, when the tyres get balanced, tyre garages(decent tyre garages) should have an adaptor that can be adjusted to use the wheel nut holes and not the centre, these are used for solid centre hubs like citroen and peugeot:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> You shouldn't need them redoing when you change tyres, when the tyres get balanced, tyre garages(decent tyre garages) should have an adaptor that can be adjusted to use the wheel nut holes and not the centre, these are used for solid centre hubs like citroen and peugeot:thumb:


Ahhhhhhh that's a brilliant bit of advice and news thank you, I will find a garage that does this.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Serkie said:


> Looks great, enjoy!
> 
> Mentmore Towers?


No, although it does look like that


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> Ahhhhhhh that's a brilliant bit of advice and news thank you, I will find a garage that does this.


No probs, Nice motor and rims, very well suits:thumb:


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> Close but no cigar there mate


Wollaton Hall?????


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Browser said:


> Wollaton Hall?????


10 pionts!!!! Well spotted that man!!


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> 10 pionts!!!! Well spotted that man!!


My misses is well chuffed she got that haha


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've always hated the looks of these, look too plain like a 70's Passat, but OMG lowered and with those wheels it looks awesome... What a difference!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's bloody gorgeous, love the wheels, very nice.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love this


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

:driver:


Browser said:


> My misses is well chuffed she got that haha


She must know Batman :thumb:


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

You may as well get it chipped and tuned now if your insurance company is anything like mine. They upped the insurance cost for the first mod but left it the same for other mods after.


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> :driver:
> 
> She must know Batman :thumb:


Even better than that she knows me! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifull car mate:thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any more pics of the car?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Not a fan of the wheels but stunning choise of car a5 sportback Quattro what a saloon !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good matey :thumb:


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

that looks a real beast now mate .you must be pleased with that it looks amazing deffo suits the wheels and white colour :thumb:


----------



## t.m. (Mar 5, 2010)

Springs or coilovers? Whats the size of the wheels? Car looks great...


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a seriously nice car, love the wheels!!!!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

t.m. said:


> Springs or coilovers? Whats the size of the wheels? Car looks great...


Springs mate and 20" avantgarde wheels

Thanks again guys


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, love that colour, love the stance, love the wheels, love it all!


----------



## JamesArmstrong (Dec 28, 2012)

Stunning. I don't normally like aftermarket wheels / springs on new cars but this looks fantastic. I've had a few Audi's. This is the best looking A5 that i've seen..


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Gotta like the Audi, almost as low as my muzz on 22's














Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

JamesArmstrong said:


> Stunning. I don't normally like aftermarket wheels / springs on new cars but this looks fantastic. I've had a few Audi's. This is the best looking A5 that i've seen..


Thank you, very kind, im the same really but on the last 2 cars iv had iv lowered and put on new wheels and have been really pleased.

Tbh I think the key to modding in this way is to be very subtle and know when to stop, so many cars are just one step to far and it ruins them.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

DrDax said:


> Gotta like the Audi, almost as low as my muzz on 22's
> View attachment 27750
> View attachment 27751
> 
> ...


Beast alert!!!! Nice wheels and motor mate :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not a fan on lowering cars TBH - must be an age thing with me :wall:

I like to keep my cars as standard looking as possible and if not use genuine Audi aftermarket parts

Just my opinion of course ... :wave: 

PS Gotta love them Audi's


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Great stance!

Any NVH now it's lowered?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> Great stance!
> 
> Any NVH now it's lowered?


Thank you

No it's got Audi drive select fitted to the car as well as damper control so it counters the stiffer suspension unless its put into Dynamic and then it becomes a stiffer ride, but that's only for when your gunning it and I'm still running it in so I havnt had the chance to do that yet, 1k is coming up soon so I'll get chance soon enough :thumb:


----------



## wash happy (Jan 11, 2013)

Lovely :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> Beast alert!!!! Nice wheels and motor mate :thumb:


Yep even after 3yrs still surprises me when I put it back on the road in spring. 
Race gearbox going in and NOs for spring. But got to sell my mk7 fiesta first for funds.

Just looked at the new Mercedes A class AMG very nice. Big potential for tuning

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> Extra points for the first to spot the location


Derby?..... lol

Audi's always look better with a sensible drop...

Lookin' good.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Alan H said:


> Derby?..... lol
> 
> Audi's always look better with a sensible drop...
> 
> Lookin' good.


Unfortunately not, it's wollaton hall, I live opposite, but that prize has already been claimed :thumb:

Thank you for the compliment, yes I agree all the way though the range although I'd say the s3 and a7 can get away without one, these a5's are crying out for bigger wheels and a drop


----------

